# How to Spalt a log



## amalina (Apr 1, 2013)

Just starting to have logs cut into slabs, dry them etc. So far I have 2 trees under my belt. Yeah I don't know much but am learning a lot. How do you spalt a log? I have read many different ways, and best trees (silver maple); white oak.

Ways I have read on here: Wrap in carpet, put in plastic shavings,.

What is the best way to spalt a log? Do I keep off the ground? Seal it up?

Thanks,
Allan
Psalm 55:22


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

Seal the ends which helps retain the moisture the fungus that causes spalting needs to survive and grow. If you can, put the tree in a shady area, on the ground. Covering it with leaves helps, too, as the leaves usually are saturated with the necessary fungal spores. Now, wait, perhaps a year or more.

When you think it is close to optimum spalting, cut a cookie off the end and examine it. Re-seal if it's not ready. There is sometimes not lot of time between optimum spalting and rotted beyond use.

According to Sara Robinson (Dr. Spalt) all the esoteric methods used like pouring beer over the log to initiate the spalting is simply a waste of beer. The fungal spores necessary are already present in the air, even more so in wooded areas, and don't require anything except a temp of around 80 degrees and moisture of >20% to propagate.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

You'll find as many "ways to spalt your logs" opinions here as "what's the best way to cut your lumber" LOL. I'm with ETWW except I don't use leaves BUT usually pile several up in the shade. I've just cut some spalted poplar not intending to spalt...I had it up off ground in the sun....I haven't figured this one out.

It's all about timing and season it was cut...the poplars were spring wind uprooted and I guess retained the correct ingredients to spalt in the sun.

Waiting can be the hardest, I have some buckeye that I may have waited too long....it was down for a while prior to me getting.

I have no other pointers than what ETWW done mentioned EXCEPT HAVE FUN SAWING...it's a "roll of the dice" but can be very REWARDING!!!

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## amalina (Apr 1, 2013)

*Thanks for information*

Thanks on the guidance. I am just starting to have logs milled at my house. My biggest problem is patience.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

I do it with maple. I cut the tree & buck the logs, and leave the logs I want to spalt to lie where they are for a year. They aren't really ever spalted with the black spider web lines, nor are they soft. They just get colorful. The spider lines need more time than I give. I usually do this with the crotch areas or stump logs, where there's figure to go with the color. This is likely not the info you were looking for but it results in wood I don't see offered often, something "in between". Still solid but no longer boring white. 

The wood in this tree was white when the tree was cut. A year on the ground & it looks like this:


----------



## amalina (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks qbilder. Good idea. Seems I am not patient. But it looks like my lumber storage is not keeping up with my logs. Have 5 white oak, 6 maple, an ash and sycamore to cut. Will end up being about 18 logs. Cut, dried and stored. Most are butt logs a couple second logs from trees. Thanks again for giving a newbie insight.


----------

